# Newest E. C. Balm



## Road Dog (Jan 27, 2011)

Got this off the Feebay the other day. As ya'll might know I collect the Dr. E. Cooper's Magnetic Balm bottles. Up until now all my variations are from New York. This Bottle is embossed Dr. E. C. Balm and is from Sacramento California. They began selling this stuff in California in the late 1860's, but was sold much earlier in New York.


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Jan 27, 2011)

very nice rory. lot to like about that one.

 nice find for your collection. thanx for sharing with us.


 jim


----------



## glass man (Jan 27, 2011)

MAN YOU HAVE SOME GREAT BOTTLES! ANOTHER NICE ONE! JAMIE


----------



## Lordbud (Jan 27, 2011)

You've been bitten by the Western Glass Bug now. Good luck.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Ya'll, I just need to get ahold of a abm version of this medicine.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 27, 2011)

The side panels should read W. R. Strong on one and Sacramento on the other to be considered from this city. 

 The following ad appeared in the 1858 Sacramento City Directory:

 DR.  E.  COOPER'S  UNIVERSAL  MAGNETIC  BALM 
             This medicine has in the short space of time
 since it's introduction to the public gained a wide and
 extended popularity. numerous recommendations of 
 it's wonderful virtues and efficiency can be given. It is
 in fact it's own advertiser. No family or person having
 once fairly tested can be found who are willing to be
 without it. As a remedy for RHEUMATISM, NEURALGIA, 
 TOOTHACHE, HEADACHES in general, and for all SWELL-
 INGS, PAINS, ACHES and SORES, it stands unrivaled. For
 CRAMPS, COLIC and CHOLERA MORBUS, it has never 
 been known to fail.
            In DYSENTERY and DIARRHEA, and all diseases 
 of the BOWELS, and for FEVER and AGUE and all Billious 
 Diseases, it has no superior. It is also an excellent remedy
 for Colds, Sore Throat, Dyspepsia, and for Poisonous Bites.
 W. R. STRONG, 206 J st., Proprietor, Sole Importing Agent
           for the Pacific Coast.
 Sold also by PARK & WHITE, San Francisco; Justin Gates,
 HOWARD & SANDERS, F. H. RUSSEL, Sacramento, and
 Druggists generally.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I thought only the earlist bottles were embossed on the sides and are extremely rare. This version is embossed different than any of the New York versions I have that have the exact same embossing and span 40 years. So , it would make sense it was a later California bottle. No?


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 27, 2011)

The New York versions seem to be embossed  Dr. E. C's. Balm. The California ones seem to be embossed Dr. E. C. Balm. Let me know if you can shed more light on this. Always looking for more info on these. Thanks.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 27, 2011)

This latest version also has a different font style which all the others are the same. I can post pics of the others if it helps.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Jan 27, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> Got this off the Feebay the other day. As ya'll might know I collect the Dr. E. Cooper's Magnetic Balm bottles. Up until now all my variations are from New York. This Bottle is embossed Dr. E. C. Balm and is from Sacramento California. They began selling this stuff in California in the late 1860's, but was sold much earlier in New York.


 

 Rory,...That'll go great with your others....great looking and one I've never seen around here.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 28, 2011)

Thanks Joe, there is an open pontil Dr. E. C's. Balm on Feebay right now.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 28, 2011)

A 1860's ad from california states All genuine bears the signature of W.R. Strong and this was from Redington & Co , Sole Agents,  SanFransisco. I 'm thinking this bottle was the version without the side embossing. It mentions signature just as the New York bottles do with L.J.W. Vary and his signature appeared on the label only. I'm thinking the Cal bottles were doing the same thing since the ads are so similar? Maybe, a San Fransisco  Cal Bottle?.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 28, 2011)

The example that Jason posted is most likely a Redington product from S.F. I no longer own a Strong embossed E.C. but have dug them in the past. They are found in clear flint and aqua and are products of the Pacific Glass Works. The glass always comes out sparkly clean and demonstrate no "sickness" that is common to dug bottles blown in Eastern glass houses.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 28, 2011)

Example Jason posted?


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 28, 2011)

Wish we didn't have time limits for editing our posts.[:'(] Never knew that about Pacific Glass Works. Thanks.[]


----------



## Stardust (Jan 28, 2011)

Rory,
 I'm with you on that one. []
 You take such great pics, how do you get them so large and still fit to be uploaded. I haven't mastered that, but would love to show off pics like you do. I've come a long way since I started here and at least I can upload pics.
 star ~ * []


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 28, 2011)

This pic is only 170 KB. There is a size and KB limit (200 I think) for most sections of this site. Usually I try and stay around 100KB. Needed more detail on this pic though.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Road Dog
> 
> Example Jason posted?


 Sorry, I thought that it was his post, RD.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 28, 2011)

Rory, I'd like to suggest that you forget to whole 200KB stuff.
 If you can crop the pic to the bottle only first and then re size to about 640X400 is optimal for the web. 800X600 will work also. It also depends on the editing program you use but try to check keep aspect ratio in tact. That avoids the pic from being stretched on way or the other.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 28, 2011)

That's what I do. I crop then resize.I usually shoot for a certain KB, but it's funny that my dimensions are usually in the range you give.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Jan 28, 2011)

You do a great job too. I see some that get through for some reason so oversized I give up reading them. There's just too much scrolling back, forth, up and down.
 I see the tutorial is way out of date and thought about rewriting it. If you have suggestions, I'm open to them. Eric


----------



## Stardust (Jan 28, 2011)

Please redo it now that you have time on your hands. 
 Break it down in simple steps so new people aren't scared away.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 31, 2011)

All the Balms together.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 31, 2011)

Rory, are you at all interested in a Sacramento embossed E.C? Just in case one turns up in our next privy, you know.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 31, 2011)

Always interested in one of those as well any version I don't have. Thanks


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 31, 2011)

Front pic


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Jan 31, 2011)

You have a most impressive collection. Way to go!


----------



## Stardust (Jan 31, 2011)

You took the words right out of my mouth caldigr2. Rory, I think I've fallen in love with your whole collection. Does your little boy leave them alone? Do you display them  out of reach or is he like my little ones ? Handles them with TLC ?
 [8|]  WOW, I'm so impressed !
 Thanks for always sharing and showing.
 stardust


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: CALDIGR2
> 
> You have a most impressive collection. Way to go!


 
 Thanks, think I still have some to go though.


----------



## Road Dog (Jan 31, 2011)

> ORIGINAL: Stardust
> 
> You took the words right out of my mouth caldigr2. Rory, I think I've fallen in love with your whole collection. Does your little boy leave them alone? Do you display them  out of reach or is he like my little ones ? Handles them with TLC ?
> [8|]  WOW, I'm so impressed !
> ...


 
 Thanks, RJ holds one (mostly heavy sodas) now and then. Most of my stuff is in cabinets out of reach. He knows better than to mess with stuff though. We have alot of pottery around an about. Only two sets of shakers broke in 4 years.[]


----------



## Stardust (Jan 31, 2011)

Mine haven't broken a thing, me on the other hand [] ...... smash, boom, crash!


----------



## Road Dog (Apr 25, 2011)

My latest Dr. E.C.'s Balm. This one is embossed Cooper's Balm and is my newest one yet. Probably dates 1890 or so. Cazdigger snagged this one for me at the Rochester Show. Pretty awesome of him I think. []


----------

